# Rack-Pod™ Series Super-LED® Pods for TracRac™ LightRac™



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Rack-Pod™ Series Super-LED® Pods for TracRac™ LightRac™

These compact end light pods mount high on TracRac™ Systems. Rack-pods are designed to stay clear of ladders, lumber and other bulky equipment that are carried on these racks.

FEATURES
■ Two stylish designs to choose from, mounts to ends of either TracRac Systems.
■ Sleek, aerodynamic, heavy-duty, polycarbonate housing is designed for improved fuel economy over standard lightbars.
■ Both styles are sold in pairs, with three amber LIN3™ Super-LED lightheads and 15' cable per pod.
■ Low profile design will not hinder access to garages, etc.
■ Eliminates the need for cab roof mounted lighting.
■ Easy installation, no drilling into the vehicle's roof or dropping the headliner to run wires.
■ Ladder safe, mounts to the end of the rack thereby staying clear of ladders, lumber and other heavy-duty material.
■ SmartLED® design requires no external flasher.
■ Pods can be synchronized together for use as a system.
■ Fully encapsulated electronics provides full moisture and vibration protection.

SPECIFICATIONS
■ 12 VDC.
■ 5 year warranty on LEDs.
■ Available in amber. For other safety colors, contact factory.
■ Size: 1-1/2" (38mm) H x 8" (203mm) D x 6" (152mm) L; 2.5 lbs.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

nice and whelen too


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

OK, I'll bite...how much?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

$300 would be a fair price in my opinion


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

06HD BOSS;646404 said:


> $300 would be a fair price in my opinion


for a pair


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Fiafighterdude;646438 said:


> for a pair


yeah thats what i meant. so how much are they?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

06HD BOSS;646483 said:


> yeah thats what i meant. so how much are they?


List Price $549.00 but they always sell for less than the list price


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Damn...that seems ridiculous to me...they are nice but it will take lots pf plowing to make them pay for themselves!


----------

